

The Nomadic Coder - Derek Sivers IS Caine From Kung Fu [audio] - jayro
http://techzinglive.com/?p=443

======
jmspring
Cdbaby is a great site for finding new and interesting music and has great
service.

It really is interesting to listen Derek and what he has to say. I am a big
fan.

------
thefreshteapot
Relaxed easy listening interview. I dont think anything to revealing. Perhaps
that he is moving to Singapore at the end of the year. If your a fan of his
usual posts which make it on here, you will most likely find some enjoyment
out of this.

------
thinkalone
Great guest, guys! I'm listening right now.

